# Claims of vote rigging spark riots in Kenya



## Mike Baker (29 Dec 2007)

Link



> Claims of vote rigging spark riots in Kenya
> Updated Sat. Dec. 29 2007 9:12 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...



Hmm, better keep an eye on this one too.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Dec 2007)

LINK



> Scores dead in Kenya election riots
> NAIROBI, Kenya (CNN) -- Scores of people were reported killed in Kenya Monday as opposition supporters fought with police a day after President Mwai Kibaki was returned to power in elections marred by violence and accusations of vote-rigging.
> 
> The streets of the capital Nairobi were almost deserted as the government deployed riot police against opposition supporters, some of whom said they would risk death to protest what they called a stolen election.
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2008)

Opposition calls off planned rally in Kenya



> Opposition calls off planned rally in Kenya
> Updated Thu. Jan. 3 2008 7:33 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jan 2008)

What concerns me is the rioting. Whats wrong with rallies and marches ? We saw the samething in Pakistan. I think criminal elements ignite looting/arson and then you have others joining in.


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jan 2008)

LINK



> NAIROBI (Reuters) - Riots and post-election violence in Kenya may have killed up to 1,000 people, the opposition said on Monday as it halted protests and President Mwai Kibaki invited his main rival to talks.
> 
> The east African country has been hit by a wave of demonstrations and tribal clashes since Kibaki's disputed win in December 27 polls over opposition challenger Raila Odinga.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Jan 2008)

Another excuse for rival tribes for ethnic cleansing.

Uncivilised mob mentality, mixed in with a pinch of hatred at its best, oh yes with machetes and the odd Mr Kalashnikov in hand.

We don't realise just how lucky we are, tucked away in our cozy homes. 

Australia just caved in and donated $1,000,000.00 AUD

Money well wasted!

op:


----------



## FascistLibertarian (15 Jan 2008)

yeah everytime something goes wrong in Africa its always the same old story, those tribal africans killing each other, so typical.


----------



## GAP (15 Jan 2008)

decoy said:
			
		

> Is this sarcasm?



From the looks of all the genocide attacks in various places, it looks pretty accurate....It's not a slam on the Africans except in relation to their reaction to issues....


----------



## TCBF (15 Jan 2008)

decoy said:
			
		

> I think the problem is the mixture of ethnicity with politics. It's just a recipe for disaster!



- Whoaaa Girl! You can't say that in Canada! Some Human Rights Commission Obersturmbahnfuhrer will haul you before an HRT for racism.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (18 Jan 2008)

Yeah total sarcasm....
read *the graves are not yet full * if you have some time, it clearly shows the specific reasons behind all the major violence in Africa.

When the FLQ started their campaign of terror or the Natives set up a roadblock no one claims its due to our tribal nature, however if Canada was in Africa and we were all blacks and arabs, people would blame it on triablism.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jan 2008)

FascistLibertarian said:
			
		

> When the FLQ started their campaign of terror or the Natives set up a roadblock no one claims its due to our tribal nature, however if Canada was in Africa and we were all blacks and arabs, people would blame it on triablism.



To even make those comparisons shows what a moron you are.

The only reason we don't have the "tribal trouble" that exists in Africa is we didn't have enough time in country to develop the ever-consuming hatred that each generation passes on over there.

Though some racist stooges still try.......


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jan 2008)

Renewed ethnic clashes hit Kenya



> NAIROBI, Kenya (AP) -- Renewed ethnic fighting broke out in a Kenyan slum Sunday following the deaths of more than 20 people in demonstrations against the disputed re-election of President Mwai Kibaki.
> 
> Several homes were set ablaze in Nairobi's Mathare slum in hours of running battles between Kikuyu and Luo ethnic groups, resident Boniface Shikami said.
> 
> ...


----------



## honestyrules (20 Jan 2008)

> Quote from: decoy on January 15, 2008, 18:35:42
> I think the problem is the mixture of ethnicity with politics. It's just a recipe for disaster!
> 
> 
> - Whoaaa Girl! You can't say that in Canada! Some Human Rights Commission Obersturmbahnfuhrer will haul you before an HRT for racism.



Not the best way to talk about this I agree.
But I think she`s just pointing out that everybody should be able to run for power, not just a specific group.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (20 Jan 2008)

> The only reason we don't have the "tribal trouble" that exists in Africa is we didn't have enough time in country to develop the ever-consuming hatred that each generation passes on over there.



Your right, thats probably the only reason......
 :


----------



## TCBF (20 Jan 2008)

How can you tell if it's vote rigging?

Simple:

The 'Alpha' Tribe has 20,000,000 eligible voters, and receives 20,000,000 votes.
The 'Bravo' Tribe has 20,000,000 eligible voters, and receives 21,000,000 votes.

Voila!  Vote rigging.  Much easier to calculate when everyone votes for their own tribe.  

We have 'tribal' voting here in Canada, too, where people will vote for 'their own,' or if that is not possible, vote for whom 'their own' tell them to vote for.  I have no doubt many of my ancestors voted this way since 'we' walked off the boats 200 years ago. Assimilation is a very thin veneer.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jan 2008)

Maybe the Mau Mau wont be far behind ?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jan 2008)

FascistLibertarian said:
			
		

> Your right, thats probably the only reason......
> :



Well, without your normal pathetic "everything is the US.'s fault" whines, tell us what you think.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (21 Jan 2008)

Okay, I love and respect the United States. I am not a fan of George W. Bush who I feel has been a disaster both internationally and domestically. I was against the invasion of Iraq, and how the occupation was handled. I don’t blame everything on the United States and am so grateful for what they have done for Canada, my family, and the free world. No country is perfect and there is a lot that one can criticize about either the US or Canada. I don’t feel that it’s fair to label me anti-American because I take issue with specific aspects of American foreign policy and domestic economic policy. I don’t call Americans anti-Canadians when they are critical of specific things in Canada.

I think when things happen in Africa everyone always blame their ‘tribal nature’ which is an overly simplistic view of the situation.

The vast majority of the different ethnic groups in Africa get along most of the time. It is not like Hutus and Tutsis in Rwanda and Burundi always hated each other, or the groups in Kenya hate each other more each generation. At times the elites who control the power in their countries use part of their identity to create conflict and retain this power. Most of the violence in Africa is caused by the elites manipulation of the system to further their own goals.

It’s just as likely to be religion (Nigeria) or race (Sudan) as it is ethnicity. I think it’s either racist or ignorant to compare say this current situation in Kenya with the earlier genocide in Rwanda. No comparison is perfect but I personally would say a Mexico comparison would be more valid. 

I just think its an over use of reductionism to blame tribalism, as opposed to the very specific situation, for the violence in Kenya.


----------



## TCBF (21 Jan 2008)

Reductionism? Heck, we be all over that.  I am an older Grade Two, Page Four, Cbt A soldier who joined the Cold War to fight Communism and make the word safe for Reductionism...

 8)

Actually, a more nuanced responce is probably available on this site, but my nuanced responce ready rack is depleted at the moment.

In any case, your points above are well taken.


----------



## TCBF (22 Jan 2008)

delavan said:
			
		

> Not the best way to talk about this I agree.
> But I think she`s just pointing out that everybody should be able to run for power, not just a specific group.



- My humour does not always travel well.  I agree with her, but I was making a comment on 'political correctness' at the same time.  I was clearly unclear.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jan 2008)

And yet more violence...


MP's killing sparks more violence in Kenya




> MP's killing sparks more violence in Kenya
> Updated Tue. Jan. 29 2008 8:51 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


----------

